# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  κρισεις πανικου-αποπραγματοποιηση-αποπροσωποιηση

## pandelic85

καλησπερα

ειμαι 27 ετων και εχω περασει καποιες κρισεις πανικου στη ζωη μου απο μικρος. παντα μετα απο μια κριση πανικου και για μεγαλο διαστημα (μεχρι να ζητησω βοηθεια ειδικου δλδ) εχω το εντονο συναισθημα της αποπροσωποιησης και της αποπραγματοποιησης μαζι με πολλα και ποικιλα συμπτωματα (καταθλιψης και αγχους), κολλαει το μυαλο μου, εχω παρα πολλα συμπτωματα και σκεψεις τρελες, οτι δεν ειμαι εγω, οτι δεν υπαρχω, οτι χανω την συνειδηση μου, πηγαινω στον καθρεφτη για να επιβεβαιωθω οτι υπαρχω, οτι το μυαλο μου ειναι αλλου,οτι χανω τον εαυτο μου και τον ελεγχο, οτι ειμαι σε μια ταινια, σε ενα ονειρο, οτι ολα ειναι "πλαστικα", εχω αμφιβολιες για τα παντα και δοκιμαζω τον εαυτο μου να δω αν ειμαι καλυτερα,δυσκολευομαι στην συγκεντρωση και την μνημη μου, φοβαμαι οτι θα χασω το μυαλο μου και οτι δεν θα γνωριζω κανεναν και θα περιελθω σε απαθεια και αφασια, εχω εφιαλτες στον υπνο μου η ξυπναω εντρομος με πανικο, και ολα αυτα δημιουργουν εναν φαυλο κυκλο στο μυαλο μου απο τον οποιον δεν μπορω να ξεφυγω και πιστευω πως τπτ δεν ειναι πραγματικο με συνεπεια να μου ερχεται παλι να παθω κριση πανικου και ουτω καθ' εξης. στο παρελθον το εχω αντιμετωπισει πολυ ωφελιμα με αγωγη απο ψυχιατρο που διεγνωσε καταθλιψη με διαταραχη πανικου(αγχος) 2 φορες. στα 22 μου και στα 25 μου.(ειχα παθει και στα 13 μου αλλα εξαφανιστηκε ως δια μαγειας μετα απο 8 μηνες,ισως επειδη ημουν μικρος και δεν εδινα πολυ σημασια) δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι μου προκαλει αυτες τις διαταραχες τοσο συχνα πλεον(3 φορες σε 5 χρονια!!) και να κατανοησω τα αισθηματα και τις σκεψεις μου αν και ξερω πως η πραγματικοτητα παραμενει ανεπαφη και γνωριζω τι εχω παθει και οτι δεν μπορω να παθω τπτ παραπανω εγω πιστευω οτι θα χασω η εχω χασει τον εαυτο μου και την συνειδηση μου και πανικοβαλλομαι συνεχως μεσα στο μπερδεμα που εχω στο μυαλο μου και τρομαζω σε καθε εξαρση με αποτελεσμα να αλλοιωνεται η καθημερινοτητα μου και οι ασχολιες μου κ το μυαλο μου να ειναι κολλημενο εκει. επισης τα συμπτωματα αυτα με κανουν να πιστευω πως αυτα που σκεφτομαι ειναι η πραγματικοτητα και πως η ζωη μου πριν ηταν κτ σαν ψεμα και δεν ηταν σωστη υποσυνειδητα.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γτ τα σκεφτομαι ολα αυτα αν και γνωριζω πως δεν ειναι σωστα δεν μπορω να ανταπεξελθω και να συνελθω. ειναι δυνατον να "χασει" καποιος τον εαυτο του η το μυαλο του η την συνειδηση του η ειναι ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα απο αυξημενο αγχος και απο την κριση πανικου??ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας!

----------


## panicgirl

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Πέραν της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής έχεις δοκιμάσει να κάνεις και ψυχοθεραπεία παράλληλα?

----------


## shifter

Δυο ειναι τα πιο συχνά συμπεράσματα που καταλήγουμε την στιγμη που παθαίνουμε πανικό.Είτε οτι θα πεθάνουμε, είτε οτι θα τρελαθούμε.Επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάποιος εξωτερικός κίνδυνος που μας τρόμαξε(πχ να μας κυνηγάει ενα άγριο ζώο) ψάχνουμε μέσα μας να βρούμε το γιατί και το ερμηνεύουμε με αυτα τα δύο συμπεράσματα.Το ποιο θα σε τραβήξει πιο πολύ και θα του δώσεις βάση σαν πιθανή εξήγηση εξαρτάται απο τους φόβους που έχεις σαν ανθρωπος.Εμένα πχ δεν με τρόμαξε ποτέ η ιδέα οτι θα πεθάνω.Με το να μην με τρομάζει αυτή η ιδέα δεν συνέχισα να σκέφτομαι οτι μπορεί να πεθάνω απο αυτό.Αν συνέχιζα τοτε θα έβρισκα διάφορα σενάρια που να επιβεβαιώνουν την θεωρία αυτη.Μπορεί να φοβόμουν μια ανακοπή, εγκεφαλικό κλπ κλπ.Το φόρουμ είναι γεμάτο με περιπτώσεις που φοβούνται οτι έχουν κάποια οργανική πάθηση.

Απο την άλλη τώρα είναι και ο φόβος της τρέλας.Ο φόβος του θα "χάσω" το μυαλό μου.Που προφανώς ηταν στο μυαλό σου και πρίν την περιπέτεια σου αυτή αλλά σαν όλους τους φυσιολογικούς ανθρώπους ήταν μια στιγμιαία σκέψη μια στο τόσο.Παρα πολλοί ανθρωποι φοβούνται μην τρελαθούν.Είναι πολύ συχνός φόβος.Οτι και να λέει η θεωρία, οτι δεν θα τρελαθείς απο τους πανικούς, εσένα το μυαλό σου έτσι το έχει ερμηνεύσει.Παθαίνω πανικούς, γιατι να μου συμβαίνουν, μήπως τρελαίνομαι; Οσο περισσότερο κολλάς και εμβαθύνεις σε αυτή την θεωρία τόσο περισσότερες αποδείξεις θα βρίσκεις οτι ισχύει.Το οτι στα 13 σου δεν έδωσες πολύ σημασία και έτσι σου φυγε έπρεπε να σου δώσει μια ιδέα για το τι πρέπει να κάνεις και τώρα.

Με λίγα λογια μας τραβάει αυτο που φοβόμαστε.Εκεί κολλάμε όλοι μας.Και εκεί είναι και η εξήγηση γιατί ενω όλοι έχουμε πανικούς τα συμπτώματα μας διαφέρουν.Έχεις τις ίδιες πιθανότητες να τρελαθείς με κάποιο τυχαίο μέλος του φόρουμ που φοβάται οτι θα πάθει έμφραγμα λόγο των πανικών.Βασικά έχεις πολύ λιγότερες αλλά καταλαβαίνεις.Αλλού ειναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## pandelic85

οχι δεν εχω κανει ψυχοθεραπεια.βασικα ισως αυτος ειναι ο λογος που βασανιζομαι καθε φορα. οταν πηγαινα στον γιατρο μου εδινε την αγωγη μη δινoντας μου εξηγηση για τους παραγοντες που με φερνουν σε τετοια σημεια η αν ρωτουσα μου ελεγε ειναι αγχος απλα χωρις παιρετερω αναλυση. και φυσικα εγω εξαιτιας της ασχημης καταστασης στην οποια ημουν, επαιρνα την αγωγη που ηταν ωφελιμη ωστοσω απο τις πρωτες βδομαδες και ετσι δεν εδινα σημασια το πως και γτ προκληθηκε αφου μου περνουσε κ ενιωθα καλυτερα!

----------


## pandelic85

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου!:)

----------


## pandelic85

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου shifter.. :)

----------


## Πυρρων

Φαινεσαι πραγματι πανικοβλημενος. Ομως διακρινω, περισσοτερο ακομη και απο τον πανικο, οτι εισαι μπερδεμενος, συγχυσμενος... Θα μπορουσε ισως αυτο αν ειναι η αιτια του πανικου σου;

----------


## pandelic85

φιλε Πυρρων ειναι ενας φαυλος κυκλος ολα αυτα τα συναισθηματα και οι σκεψεις και το καταλαβαινω αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω κτ οταν συμβαινει.δεν μπορω να αντιδρασω και βυθιζομαι ολο και πιο πολυ στο μπερδεμα μου.απλα υπαρχει προφανως μια σειρα. ασχημη διαθεση και πεσμενος για αρκετο καιρο-εξαρση με κριση πανικου-συμπτωματα-μπερδεμα-και παλι κριση πανικου κ.ο.κ.

----------

